# Tri-Tronic Razor Light



## 43x (Mar 29, 2009)

Has anyone seen this NEW light from tri-tronics ?


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

No. And no mention of it on their site that I could find. What is it?


----------



## 43x (Mar 29, 2009)

DoubleHaul said:


> No. And no mention of it on their site that I could find. What is it?


For immediate release: 

Slice the Darkness with the NIGHTRAZOR!!







Tucson, AZ (September, 2011) –The NIGHTRAZOR offers hunters a powerful and versatile cordless cap-mounted spotlight, . At 180 Lumens, the NIGHTRAZOR’s beam is twice as large and brighter than other models currently available for hunters. 



“Hunters that enjoy pursuing raccoons, hogs, and predators under night skies have long sought a replacement for their bulky or ineffective cap spotlights. Weighing only 5.2 ounces, the cordless NIGHTRAZOR eliminates the need for heavy battery-pack belts, but still offers superior light performance,” remarked Gary Williams, Marketing and Sales Manager. “The NIGHTRAZOR runs off a rechargeable, long-lasting battery. The compact, rugged, waterproof design includes four levels of brightness intensity and battery life indicator.”



Showcasing features not found in other cap-mounted spotlights, the NIGHTRAZOR offers a quick flashing Strobe mode that can be used to catch the eye of a curious raccoon or signal a hunting partner. The S_O_S flashing option can be used in cases of emergencies. Red and Amber filters are available to provide additional stealth when hunting coyotes or wild hogs at night. 



“My first thought upon seeing the NIGHTRAZOR was that this small light can’t possibly do all the big things I require a light to do. I was wrong!” exclaimed legendary houndsman and author, John Wick. “In actual use, it has proven to be amazingly powerful, durable, and long-lasting. Everything I could wish for in a light-weight, dependable, handy light has been incorporated into the NIGHTRAZOR; and yes, it easily handles those bigger jobs too.”

The NIGHTRAZOR ($199) will go on sale in plenty of time for the holidays, hitting stores in November. The new cap spotlight will be available for purchase with a baseball-style cap or a hard plastic helmet. Rifle/shotgun mounts will also be available for purchase. The Tri-Tronics NIGHTRAZOR is backed by a 30-day money-back, 2-year warranty. All products are made in the USA.


----------

